
Lamar Smith lays out political strategy at climate doubters’ conference - rbanffy
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/03/lamar-smith-unbound-lays-out-political-strategy-climate-doubters-conference
======
mikeyouse
> _“Next week we’re going to have a hearing on our favorite subject of climate
> change and also on the scientific method, which has been repeatedly ignored
> by the so-called self-professed climate scientists”_

Those darned 'self-professed' climate scientists with their PhDs in climate
science from leading accredited research institutions -- says the lawyer with
absolutely no science training.

------
wry_discontent
I live in Lamar Smith's district in Texas. He's disgusting. We can't kick him
out of office because the district is so gerrymandered[1]. I email him pretty
frequently and get bogus form emails back about whatever topic I write about.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas's_21st_congressional_dis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas's_21st_congressional_district#/media/File:Texas_US_Congressional_District_21_\(since_2013\).tif)

